# Bulk Homefries method



## dmaclaren (Oct 9, 2019)

What is the proper way, best way, to make homefries in bulk to be finished off as needed for a Buffet station?


----------



## chefbillyb (Feb 8, 2009)

I can't see how this could come from cold to hot finish on a buffet station. I most cases home-fried potatoes are finished on the grill over a period of time so as to crisp the outside of the potato. This takes time to accomplish and I'm not sure it could be done fast. If you had a large grill on the line there could be a large amount being processed at any one time. They cook home-fried potatoes on the grill in East Coast diners and turn them occasionally on the back of the grill. This way they always have them when needed for an order. That being said, I never liked the way potatoes hold in a steam table or chafer on a buffet line. Steam is not your friend when trying to keep a crisp crust of a potato.......The Best........ChefBillyB

Update!!!!!!! Edit!!!!! UPDATE!!!!!EDIT!!!!!!!!! The above answer has nothing to do with the question. The OP was talking about replenishing the potatoes on a Buffet line....GGGEEEZZZZZZ


----------



## Seoul Food (Sep 17, 2018)

Do you mean finished to order to fill a buffet station or filled as need out at the buffet station at an active station? If you are finishing them in the kitchen to transport out I have done it where you make home fries kinda like you would french fries and finish them to order in the fryer. If you are asking about prepping bulk home fries to finish on the actual buffet line you would need a large skillet or flat top grill to be rotating stock the whole service.


----------



## dmaclaren (Oct 9, 2019)

Looking to pre cook to a point then be able to sheet pan cook as needed to replenish buffet pan. Not sure of best methods


----------



## Seoul Food (Sep 17, 2018)

dmaclaren said:


> Looking to pre cook to a point then be able to sheet pan cook as needed to replenish buffet pan. Not sure of best methods


What does your turn around time need to be out of the oven? Also what type of place is this? I ask because if you aren't in a place that necessarily requires a scratch made approach there are several processed or frozen items that are available for this type of application.


----------



## meezenplaz (Jan 31, 2012)

The way Ive always done my premade potatoes, is to steam them, skin on to about 75% done. I cool, and refrigerate, if possible a day in advance. Everyone says this will convert and wreck the potato but that is not true. You can slice and use fresh made but they tend to fall apart. Works better with
pre cooked cold. Russets, red, yukon, all work.
So in practice for the live buffet home fries, I would take out say 12 potatoes, slice em, throw em a hot oiled pan with whatever else and brown them. Skin on or peeled, nishdah.
And its far faster than fresh making frydd and less greasy and messy than deep fry.


----------



## sgsvirgil (Mar 1, 2017)

If you are talking about simply pre-cooking the potatoes, just par boil them until they just begin to soften. Don't rinse. Chill until needed. When needed, season and fry. A deep fryer works best. Next best is the flat top and last is the heavy skillet. If you are going with a heavy seasoning, the flat top is the best.

Lastly, @meezenplaz makes a good point. Make sure you're using a potato that can stand up to this sort of treatment. Russets and red potatoes tend to work best. Others have a tendency to fall apart.

Good luck.


----------



## Johnhaslett (Oct 10, 2019)

Good, I have now got new dishes.


----------



## thomas fontaine (Oct 2, 2016)

to keep the potatoes crisp, store them in a thin layer in a perforated container placed in a full container a little deeper, so they can easily release their vapor


----------

